

This is ZenPen - dirkk0
http://www.zenpen.io/

======
anigbrowl
Hmmm...I like it, but it's slightly broken. Also, what is with the insanely
long URL? Stop that.

[http://www.zenpen.io/#TU+7DoMwDPyV27og+gOIsRJTF/oBhhgSNSQSNk...](http://www.zenpen.io/#TU+7DoMwDPyV27og+gOIsRJTF/oBhhgSNSQSNk35+ya0UpG83Ol8j946QT6CZTIuzBU6zBuL1I1xr7a3pEhx8wYLPRla9EM0O5TfWtd1cy2yQ3u3J5DI6Ql2MOxZ2WQH/htg2BQh6sGWBt4FrkDBZDYVduVSL0Qkyi8RkpyOFqK7ZzmnN8PanuAtrnmULOQ9JuYya6QAH0dSPuImTylvDzltj4Evgkf3jZ5I9Gf9AQ==#4+LiBAKbAjubpCI7G/0COy6QAAA=)

~~~
wingerlang
The URL contains the text.

You can just click under the "heading" to write the normal body text.

[http://www.zenpen.io/#JY1BCsMwDAS/srdeSvqBkGPBD+gDlFjGBtUGS6...](http://www.zenpen.io/#JY1BCsMwDAS/srdeSvqBkGPBD+gDlFjGBtUGS63r39dxLmI1sDsOnoWNPSwy9uI7jH+G/WPIxSaNTF5S5jso+0HbSSsj6XjQaFQKtCU7ItS6sC7rXrfVp+82w2Om8zxLBUHfJILAY9HhoAwpBxlPWRBqipSHq5fMN8XLXeJAasu19Qc=#4+LiBAKbAjtPhfLMnByFgsRKhcr8UoXEovzSvBQFAxWFtPwikEiRQnFqUVlmcmqxno1+gR0XSB8A)

